

Spectral Representations for Convolutional Neural Networks [pdf] - alexcasalboni
http://arxiv.org/pdf/1506.03767.pdf

======
jhartmann
Reading through this paper, this is a logical extension of the recent work
published by FAIR (Facebook AI Research) that proved that with careful
implementation of FFT convolution that the speed up is very significant. The
Facebook work though still had all the learning happening in the spatial not
frequency domain. They are doing all the updating in the frequency domain, and
have introduced a new type of pooling that uses stochastic resolution
reduction in the frequency domain that seems very useful. Very interesting
paper, I'm keen to try out the techniques myself.

------
deepnet
[http://arxiv.org/abs/1506.03767](http://arxiv.org/abs/1506.03767)

non pdf link

